# DT Buy House



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It isn't totally for sure yet, but it looks like I just bought a house. Now I will be able to show my Halloween stuff from my own house again. Yippy, Yeah me!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the house purchase DT!

Gotta be a real good, feel good, feeling!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is thanks.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Woohoo!! Things seem to really be looking up for you!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ghostess said:


> Woohoo!! Things seem to really be looking up for you!


Thank you. I can't wait for the neighbors to call the cops on me for having dead people in my yard. LOL


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you. I can't wait for the neighbors to call the cops on me for having dead people in my yard. LOL


Nice to have a goal in life.  Congrats on the home purchase!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the big purchase. 

Now get your closing done, cause you gots to gets to decorating that bad boy!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats! A house to haunt that is all your own. That is fantastic.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Does it have high Haunt appeal ?


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Way to move forward DT now go scare them to Death !


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Way to go! Move the props in first. Priorities man!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new digs DT!!!!! I got my fingers and toes crossed for ya so closing this deal goes smooth. Once you get this done you can get your dog.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats on the house!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations! So, tell us about it - any good haunt features?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats and hope all goes smooth.



DeathTouch said:


> Thank you. I can't wait for the neighbors to call the cops on me for having dead people in my yard. LOL


Who knows come Halloween the dead people in the yard might be your neighbors....(voluntarily of course)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Not sure about the Haunt appeal. Something I might have to work on but the yard is good enough for me to put things. closing is suppose to be Sept 18th.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds great DT! Glad to hear things are doing better.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Not sure about the Haunt appeal. Something I might have to work on but the yard is good enough for me to put things.


So long as it's got a yard, it has potential haunt appeal... the ball's in your court as to how that's to be unleashed. With all the different sets of eyes on here (and all the different yard situations) all ya gotsta do is post a couple yard pics on here and you'll have more opinions than you care to deal with! 

So get that sucker closed, and then you'll have two days in a row to celebrate, because the next day, Friday Sep. 19th is... yes, that's right, you guessed it, International Talk Like A Pirate Day! So have a few grogs and kick back in your new home! Congrats!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats, I hope it goes through for you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you.

It isn't much but since I am buying the house alone this time I couldn't get much. But this is what it looks like. It is small but it will do it for me.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats DT!!! The yard is perfect and who needs big?? Its just more upkeep for you anway. Hey is that a bat already up on the garage?? Looks like it from here. Im really happy for you!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> Congrats DT!!! The yard is perfect and who needs big?? Its just more upkeep for you anway. Hey is that a bat already up on the garage?? Looks like it from here. Im really happy for you!!


LOL. For you yes. But if you got closer it would probably look more like an eagle. But I like your view point better.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

cool house - lots of haunting potential. congratulations!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Party At Dt's House!!! Everybody Gets Naked At Midnight!!!! Whoooo Hoooo


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

DT, Congrat's on the new haunt! This is awsome news.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks pretty big to me! Way to go DT! Perfect yard for haunting!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great house. Nice flat chunk of yard and the roof looks like it could have potential too, not too steep.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm with Meltdown...no I dont want to get naked with him... I'm always up for a party...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me write this down. No nakedness but lots of parties. Got it. Thank you everyone. I am starting to get nervous. Eventhough everything is going ok. I can't wait to put things out in the yard on Halloween.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Heres hoping you get the House DT..that will be awesome..
put some legs on those front bushes there and ya got a bunch of spideys
but really look like drunk mushrooms to me..maybe I was at the party already
waht kind of back yard does it have ? pic?
also the garage looks like you can have a storage loft maybe


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, my understanding is I got the house. I don't have a lot of Halloween stuff. So it will be weak this year. The ex won't give any of my stuff back.

yes, it is what the previous owner calls a gameroom. I am going to use it to make my Halloween stuff. Maybe even a crypt? I will move that over later and build a garage.

The back yard is ok. It has some nice stuff.


----------

